# Special Reguest regarding piranha owernership



## hastatus

I'm asking all P owners regardless of what state or country you are in to write, email or call Senator Charlie Ringo (503) 986-1717 or email: [email protected]

WRITE:
Senator Charlie Ringo (D-17)
Capitol Phone: 503-986-1717
Address: 900 Court St. NE, S-314
Salem, OR 97301

It seems this Senator is chair of the committee that has the SB 125 on his desk. He also (get ready to laugh) has a tankful of piranas in his office! So we have a potential ally in that office to keep the Senate Bill from being reviewed by the Senate.

Your SUBJECT line should be: Senate Bill 125 - Prohibiting Piranhas

Your SALUTATION should be: Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:

The BODY of text should be in your own words why piranhas should not be prohibited and why they are important to you as a hobbyist. Key things to mention is how educational they are and what you've learned from the fish.

My wish is to show Senator Ringo and all others that pirana ownership is not limited to just Oregon, but throughout the world. Those of you that own them in states where they are illegal, its up to you to decide whether to write or not to call or write. You of all people are probably more emotional than those in "legal" states and can best tell the Senator how having them illegal has impacted your life.

Also, I was told by one of my contacts in the Senate bldg that he called ODFW a couple years ago to find out if piranas were illegal and he was told by an ODFW officer that "only a sicko would keep that fish". So now you can see what ODFW thinks of you the hobbyist.


----------



## fishofury

I will get on it today.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Im on it


----------



## 33truballa33

on it


----------



## hastatus

Below is my email to Sen. Ringo:

Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:

My name is Frank Magallanes. I co-authored the Oregon revised statute ORS 498.242 with Senator Bill Fisher that allowed possession of piranhas and caribes in Oregon, 1995. I also went into the District Court in 1993 and Judge William Lasswell made a legal opinion (State of Oregon v. Magallanes, Case No. 93-CR-0124VI):
The phrase "commonly known as" in ORS 498.242(1)(b) is meant to identify only fish that would be identified as piranha or caribe by people knowledgeable about fish, when those people were asked to differentiate piranha or caribe from other kinds of fish.

The pirambeba in this case are differentiated from piranha or caribe by people knowledgeable about fish by their characteristic of not being dangerous to man.
It is my understanding that ODFW is attempting to revisit the statute to prohibit piranhas/caribes again and allow possession of vegetarian serrasalmin's in the genera; Colossoma, Metynnis, and Myleus. What ODFW does not seem to be aware of or is ignorant of the genus Colossoma ( includes genus Piaractus) also known locally as pacu, tambaqui or piratinga is the species often mistakenly identified as piranha throughout the United States when such captures occur. This link will take you the official USGS report on the release of pacu in the United States compiled by a government agency, it has been removed as an online reference but you can access the cache information: http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:kQuTu...ort+pacu+&hl=en .

The intent of this email is to plead with you not to allow Senate Bill 125 become a revision of law. With the exception of (1) one occurrence of an allegedly released piranha (= Pygocentrus nattereri; August 14, 2003 MILWAUKIE Boy catches piranha in Portland-area creek), ODFW acknowledged that fish would not have lived past the winter in that newspaper article in the Oregonian.

I know that it is wrong for anyone to release unwanted pet fish. I have so stated in the House Natural Resources (circa 1995), that it was very likely there might be some people that would release a piranha into our local waters. I also stated then at that meeting in 1995 and later upheld by The American Fisheries Society, TRANSACTIONS of the American Fisheries Society. Volume 126:84-849, dated September 1997, the species Pygocentrus nattereri would not live or reproduce in our cold Oregon waters.

If there is any questions I might be able to answer for you. Please contact me at home at: (541) 440-6548 or this email address: [email protected] or write to: Frank Magallanes, 672 SE Parrott Street, Roseburg, Oregon 97470.

Lastly, I find it sad that our fish and wildlife agency continues to refer to pacus as vegetarian piranhas. That is an egregious mistake. Though the species of pacus are in the subfamily Serrasalminae, genetically they are not even close to the genera that pertains to piranhas or their associated forms. Nor are pacus referred to as piranhas or caribes in their native land.

Sincerely yours,

Frank Magallanes
http://www.opefe.com


----------



## PacmanXSA

I would probably come up with something, alas, I am not American... Or does it matter?

Pac


----------



## hastatus

> PacmanXSA Posted Today, 03:57 PM
> I would probably come up with something, alas, I am not American... Or does it matter?
> 
> Pac


If you own piranhas then write or call. Doesn't matter what country you are from. The intent is to let THEM KNOW you are a hobbyist that cares about piranhas and keeping them responsibly.


----------



## TheGreatHoe

ok here was my msg...short and sweet, but to the point...

Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:

I am a hobbiest that collects rare species of piranhas. One of my fellow hobbiest has pointed out to me that piranhas coudl soon become illeagle everywhere, and i was given your contact in responce to the issue.

To start off, I'm not even from your state, I'm from PA, another state which they are legal. I've been in the hobby only a few months now, but I've learned an incredible amount not jsut about the fish I have, but about all of nature in general. Piranhas are really no different than dogs or cats when it comes to keeping them as pets. They need love and attention just like "man's best friend." Yet at the same time, a pet dog can be just as dangerous as my fish are thought to be.

All that I'm asking is that you keep piranhas legal, and maybe, if you're as serious as many of the people in my hobby are, you will help to legalize this incredible specimen in more of our states.

Thank you very much for your time,
Joseph W. Pearce


----------



## TheGreatHoe

i already got a responce to my email.....here it is!

Mr. Pearce:

I do not expect that SB 125 will pass committee. I had the pleasure of
working in a campaign office that hosted a beautiful pair of piranha.
In my limited research, I noted that most species of piranha require a
water temperature of at least mid-70 degrees fahrenheit to survive, much
less reproduce.

I have suggested to Senator Ringo that the Oregon Department of Fish and
Wildlife's fears that piranha may invade our ecosystem is unfounded, as
our excessively cold glacial waters would likely take care of any
attempted piranha incursion.

-Mike Selvaggio
Office of Senator Ringo
Oregon State Senate


----------



## hastatus

Cool (no pun intended).







Keep those emails flooding in folks. The more replies the more ODFW will recognize the boat has sailed.


----------



## RhomZilla

Just saw this thread and will send my statements tomorrow.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:

My name is James Bradd and I am an 18 year old college student born and raised in Salem, OR, our states' beautiful capital. I am studying political science as a pre-law student, so I in no way declare myself as a scientist, though my words do have scientific backing. I feel it is best for you to hear such information from a scientist however, so my purpose in writing this e-mail is to impress upon you my personal feelings as to the problems and undue economic stress this legislation will create. Oregon is well known for its natural beauty, in fact that is part of the reason I decided to go to college in this great state and start my family here. It is with great respect that I request your support for killing this bill in comitee. The ODFW is unfounded and unreasonable in revisiting this bill. There is no academic substantiation to the claim a piranha population could form and sustain itself in ANY oregon water, especially as a result the occasional misfit releasing this beautiful creature into unwelcome waters. Just yesterday I had to wait 30 minutes for my car to thaw out, I find it hard to believe our climate is sutable for a population of Amazonian fish.
In addition to the rediculous nature of the ODFW's request I am concerned about the logistics of enforcing such a law. I don't need to tell you that our state is already strapped for cash. Furthermore this bill would be detrimental to our states fight against invasive species. One species in particular is the Zebra Mussel, which the USDF estimates will cause around $50 billion in economic damages to the Great Lakes region alone. I feel that any money spent on keeping piranha's out of citizens homes instead of stopping the threat of Zebra Mussels is a rediculous waste of taxpayer money. We all know the intense fight for water going on in the Kalamath basin, why not prevent a potentially greater problem in the Columbia River Basin?
Another possible effect of this legislation is that if the law goes unenforced due to lack of funds, innocent local fish store owners will lose business in vain. Piranha are a popular fish and also somewhat expensive. Many store owners carry these fish and sell them effectively. It would be harmful to our already damaged economy to remove a harmless product from a small businesses store over false pretenses. In addition to the fish itself, the products used to support a piranha in captivity are a boost to the economy. I wont give you an estimate of costs but piranha require a large tank with excellent filtration. For every fish sold, an aquarium, plants, lights, filters and other items are sold as well. I feel if not for science, then for bussiness we must stand up and oppose this legislation.
Another important aspect I feel is being overlooked is the educational importance of keeping piranha in captivity. When I was in the 5th grade my teacher set up aquariums for us. We raised guppies to learn about aquatic systems and different climates. Since then I have been in love with fish keeping. As I approached my current age I saw a video on the Amazon River Basin and was turned on to the notion of keeping piranha for myself. It was this experience that helped keep my attention towards school. I feel many children will be excited by studying animals such as the piranha and there is no experience like seeing one up close in person. It is in the best interest of our state to give children any boost we can to encourage learning.
I would like to thank you for your time and let you know how much I appreciate you reading this e-mail. I am proud to take part in our states legislative proccess and hope to hear from you in the future.

-James Michael Bradd


----------



## jamesdelanoche

I'll let you know when I hear back.


----------



## piranhasrule

iv sent him an email, it probably didnt do any god though because i went on about aload of stuff that even i didnt understand


----------



## hastatus

> piranhasrule Posted Today, 04:43 AM
> iv sent him an email, it probably didnt do any god though because i went on about aload of stuff that even i didnt understand


*The important thing here is, you wrote him.*











> jamesdelanoche Posted Today, 01:51 AM
> I'll let you know when I hear back.
> jamesdelanoche Posted Today, 01:50 AM
> Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:
> 
> My name is James Bradd and I am an 18 year old college student born and raised in Salem, OR, our states' beautiful capital. I am studying political science as a pre-law student, so I in no way declare myself as a scientist, though my words do have scientific backing. I feel it is best for you to hear such information from a scientist however, so my purpose in writing this e-mail is to impress upon you my personal feelings as to the problems and undue economic stress this legislation will create. Oregon is well known for its natural beauty, in fact that is part of the reason I decided to go to college in this great state and start my family here. It is with great respect that I request your support for killing this bill in comitee. The ODFW is unfounded and unreasonable in revisiting this bill. There is no academic substantiation to the claim a piranha population could form and sustain itself in ANY oregon water, especially as a result the occasional misfit releasing this beautiful creature into unwelcome waters. Just yesterday I had to wait 30 minutes for my car to thaw out, I find it hard to believe our climate is sutable for a population of Amazonian fish.
> In addition to the rediculous nature of the ODFW's request I am concerned about the logistics of enforcing such a law. I don't need to tell you that our state is already strapped for cash. Furthermore this bill would be detrimental to our states fight against invasive species. One species in particular is the Zebra Mussel, which the USDF estimates will cause around $50 billion in economic damages to the Great Lakes region alone. I feel that any money spent on keeping piranha's out of citizens homes instead of stopping the threat of Zebra Mussels is a rediculous waste of taxpayer money. We all know the intense fight for water going on in the Kalamath basin, why not prevent a potentially greater problem in the Columbia River Basin?
> Another possible effect of this legislation is that if the law goes unenforced due to lack of funds, innocent local fish store owners will lose business in vain. Piranha are a popular fish and also somewhat expensive. Many store owners carry these fish and sell them effectively. It would be harmful to our already damaged economy to remove a harmless product from a small businesses store over false pretenses. In addition to the fish itself, the products used to support a piranha in captivity are a boost to the economy. I wont give you an estimate of costs but piranha require a large tank with excellent filtration. For every fish sold, an aquarium, plants, lights, filters and other items are sold as well. I feel if not for science, then for bussiness we must stand up and oppose this legislation.
> Another important aspect I feel is being overlooked is the educational importance of keeping piranha in captivity. When I was in the 5th grade my teacher set up aquariums for us. We raised guppies to learn about aquatic systems and different climates. Since then I have been in love with fish keeping. As I approached my current age I saw a video on the Amazon River Basin and was turned on to the notion of keeping piranha for myself. It was this experience that helped keep my attention towards school. I feel many children will be excited by studying animals such as the piranha and there is no experience like seeing one up close in person. It is in the best interest of our state to give children any boost we can to encourage learning.
> I would like to thank you for your time and let you know how much I appreciate you reading this e-mail. I am proud to take part in our states legislative proccess and hope to hear from you in the future.
> 
> -James Michael Bradd


Fantastic email and good argument.







ODFW held a big meeting across the state to poison Diamond Lake resort because of a Tui Chub problem. ODFW blames fishermen for introducing the fish as bait fish. This is the 3rd or 4th time they've used poison. In one meeting in 1996, Forestry Service admitted to accidently introducing the chub into the lake. ODFW man shut the representative up. Its easier to blame fishermen than it is to admit ANOTHER STOCKING MISTAKE by a government agency! DL is a lake stocked with trout. The general public didn't want rotenone used because this chemical kills everything in the water including species that are considered threatened or endangered elsewhere. In the end, ODFW got their way and are proceeding ahead with the rotenone. They hold public meetings and then go their own way. To much power in one agency!


----------



## jamesdelanoche

I got the same reply as the first guy who posted his reply. Thoese bastards.


----------



## hastatus

At least you got a reply. I sent mine out before any of you and no reply. So we'll wait for others and see if they get the same replies.

Still there is hope in that 1 reply:



> Mr. Pearce:
> 
> *I do not expect that SB 125 will pass committee.* I had the pleasure of
> working in a campaign office that hosted a beautiful pair of piranha.
> In my limited research, I noted that most species of piranha require a
> water temperature of at least mid-70 degrees fahrenheit to survive, much
> less reproduce.
> 
> I have suggested to Senator Ringo that the Oregon Department of Fish and
> Wildlife's fears that piranha may invade our ecosystem is unfounded, as
> our excessively cold glacial waters would likely take care of any
> attempted piranha incursion.
> 
> -Mike Selvaggio
> Office of Senator


----------



## KrazyCrusader

We butt heads sometimes about stuff but I want you to know that in something like this you have my full support.

Dear Senator Ringo:

I heard from my friend Frank Magallanes that the State of Oregon is considering making it against state ordinance to own Piranha's as pets. I live in Wisconsin which is a Piranha legal state however I wanted to express my concern, and offer my support. As I'm sure Frank has made you aware these species are not all that dangerous to keep as pets. People that live in areas where Piranha's are native swim with them in the rivers. It seems like a crazy thing to do given the media and movies distorted image of the way Piranha's act in nature. I know that sometimes it makes the news that piranha's are found in streams or rivers in the northern states because most people view piranha's as very dangerous, however it's almost always confirmed to be Pacu. Pacu's are not genetically alike to Piranha's as I'm sure Frank Magallanes has made you aware. He is very knowledgeable about Piranha's and I'm sure he can give you information that will show you it's not invasive to the Oregon's Ecosystem. Piranha's could barely survive summer water temperatures let alone breed as they are used to living with a water temperature of 70+ Degrees. Please understand these are our pets and we care for them. Across the USA we work together with other Hobbyists to learn about the fish, help people just getting into the hobby with questions, and encourage that the fish are given to other hobbyists and never released. I have learned so much about the Biotope of the Rivers of South America through this Hobby and hope to continue to do so for years to come. Please do anything you can to help us.

Thank you for taking the time to read this,

David Charland
1901 Ridgeway Dr #35
De Pere, WI 54115


----------



## hastatus

> KrazyCrusader Posted Today, 10:57 AM
> * We butt heads sometimes about stuff but I want you to know that in something like this you have my full support. *
> 
> Dear Senator Ringo:
> 
> I heard from my friend Frank Magallanes that the State of Oregon is considering making it against state ordinance to own Piranha's as pets. I live in Wisconsin which is a Piranha legal state however I wanted to express my concern, and offer my support. As I'm sure Frank has made you aware these species are not all that dangerous to keep as pets. People that live in areas where Piranha's are native swim with them in the rivers. It seems like a crazy thing to do given the media and movies distorted image of the way Piranha's act in nature. I know that sometimes it makes the news that piranha's are found in streams or rivers in the northern states because most people view piranha's as very dangerous, however it's almost always confirmed to be Pacu. Pacu's are not genetically alike to Piranha's as I'm sure Frank Magallanes has made you aware. He is very knowledgeable about Piranha's and I'm sure he can give you information that will show you it's not invasive to the Oregon's Ecosystem. Piranha's could barely survive summer water temperatures let alone breed as they are used to living with a water temperature of 70+ Degrees. Please understand these are our pets and we care for them. Across the USA we work together with other Hobbyists to learn about the fish, help people just getting into the hobby with questions, and encourage that the fish are given to other hobbyists and never released. I have learned so much about the Biotope of the Rivers of South America through this Hobby and hope to continue to do so for years to come. Please do anything you can to help us.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this,
> 
> David Charland
> 1901 Ridgeway Dr #35
> De Pere, WI 54115


Well written email and informative. As for the remark in bold, I'll only say this; I'm only concerned that YOU THE HOBBYIST get factual information not thoughts on factual information from outside P-FURY.









Thank you from all of us in Oregon for your support.


----------



## hastatus

An internet search reveals this bit of information:



> :: Deadliest Creatures On earth :: Ruthless Killers The Piranha
> @ news Jan 01 2005, 22:12 (UTC+0)
> 
> Photo By: Unknown -- Piranha
> 
> nih writes: --
> 
> From the moment tiny baby piranhas hatch from their microscopic eggs, they come into the world armed and dangerous. Baby piranha will feast on tiny crustaceans, fruits, seeds, and aquatic plants. Once they reach about 1.5 inches in length they begin feeding on the fins and flesh of other fish that wander too closely.
> 
> As they grow larger they begin to venture out in groups (schools) of about 20 fish where they use a variety of hunting strategies to kill and eat their prey. Heck, they don't kill their prey first, they just start eating the victim alive - that's what makes them so ferocious. Adult piranha have been known to eat their own babies. Talk about brutal
> 
> When a school of piranha are in a feeding frenzy the water appears to boil and churn red with blood. They attack with such ferocity that they strip an animal of its flesh within a matter of minutes, even taking bites out of each other in the process.
> 
> Adult piranha will eat just about anything - other fish, sick and weakened cattle, even parts of people. Sickly cattle that have stooped their heads down to drink from the river have been grabbed by the mouth and nose and pulled into the water, completely devoured minutes later. As wicked as it all sounds, piranha have a useful function in the Amazonian jungles just like any other predators in the wild. They are part of the checks and balances Mother Nature employs to eliminate the weak and sick so only the strong survive.
> 
> Piranhas are world-famous for their razor-sharp teeth. Native peoples of South America will catch the piranha and use their teeth to make tools and weapons. Even the fisherman who catch these vicious little predators have to be careful when the fish is out of water. A single piranha out of water is still dangerous enough to take off the flesh, or the odd toe, from an unwary fisherman.
> 
> Predator Becomes Prey
> 
> As ferocious and fearsome as the piranhas are, they are not invulnerable. As young the piranhas are a tasty part of many other creatures' diet. As voracious adults the piranha feed on young herons that fall from the trees while learning to fly, or young caimans (a type of small alligator) that are too little to defend themselves. When the floodplains of the Amazon run dry during the dry season the piranha are stranded in isolated lagoons, where they languish and die from lack of oxygen. The adult herons will then feed on the piranha that once ate their young. Caimans will feast on the piranhas that ate their young kin, as they lay dying in their shrinking pools. Such is the circle of life.
> 
> Pet Piranhas?
> 
> Believe it or not, there are people who actually keep piranhas as "pets". Piranhas aren't good pets in the traditional sense because you can't hold or pet them, and they aren't affectionate. Piranha owners still must be extremely careful of the fish's sharp teeth and aggressive nature. Keeping them well fed is probably the key to keeping them mellow.
> 
> People who fancy piranhas as pets may be more attracted to the grisly reputation and aggressive manner of these world-class predators, perhaps keeping them for their "entertainment" value. That's O.K. - it's human nature to be fascinated with morbid and gruesome creatures. But piranhas are also very beautiful fish. As long as anyone desires to take a creature out of the wild and bring into captivity they must take the responsibility of treating it with respect and good care.
> 
> http://www.extremescience.com
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> © juice.box.sk / http://juice.box.sk
> 
> *:: Deadliest Creatures On earth ::...
> Published in Box.sk - Indexed on Jan 4, 2005 Relevance:
> nih writes: -- From the moment tiny baby piranhas hatch from their microscopic eggs, they come into the world armed and dangerous. Baby piranha will feast on tiny crustaceans, fruits, seeds, and aquatic plants. Once they reach about 1.5 inches in length they begin feeding on the fins and flesh of other fish that wander too closely. As they grow larger they begin to venture out in groups (schools) of about 20 fish where they use a variety of hunting strategies to kill and eat their prey. Heck, they don't kill their prey first, they just start eating the victim alive - that's what makes them so ferocious.*
> 
> *Box.sk News Story
> Published in Box.sk - Indexed on Jan 4, 2005 Relevance:
> @ news Jan 01 2005, 22:12 (UTC+0) Photo By: Unknown -- Piranha nih writes: -- From the moment tiny baby piranhas hatch from their microscopic eggs, they come into the world armed and dangerous. Baby piranha will feast on tiny crustaceans, fruits, seeds, and aquatic plants. Once they reach about 1.5 inches in length they begin feeding on the fins and flesh of other fish that wander too closely. As they grow larger they begin to venture out in groups (schools) of about 20 fish where they use a variety of hunting strategies to kill and eat their prey.*
> 
> ====================
> *Tue: 21:35- Piranha without a Permit - Numerous
> fishermen around the Midwest found piranhas on their
> fishing lines last summer. The fish are almost
> certainly from home aquariums, and they should not be
> in open lakes and stream.*
> 
> Wed: 18:35- Regional Connection - A nine-state plan
> for the Midwest could restore fast passenger rail
> across 3,000 miles of track.
> 
> Thu: 23:55- Gut Decision - What you eat can have a big
> impact on the environment.
> 
> Fri: 18:35- Testing the Waters - People are testing
> the water at public beaches more often these days, and
> they are finding more contamination there than they
> expected.
> 
> Info: Show scripts and other information are available
> via their web site:
> http://www.seagrant.wisc.edu/earthwatch/
> 
> E-mail contact: [email protected]
> ========================


----------



## HighOctane

Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:

I am a piranha hobbyist in the state of New Jersey and it has come to my attention that there is a bill that is trying to be passed that will prohibit piranha in Oregon. With all due respect I must say that Senate Bill 125 must not be allowed to become law. Many respectable piranha hobbyists reside in Oregon and one of the most informative websites on piranha, http://opefe.com, is run by someone who collects piranha in Oregon. Many people are afraid that the piranha will grow and breed in the Oregon waterways but ODFW has already acknowledged that the fish would never live past the winter thus not allowing them to mature. There have been a few instances in the United States where piranha were thought to have been collected in local waterways but upon further inspection the fish really turned out to be a piranha cousin known locally as pacu. This major detail is often left out of the media coverage and our innocent Pygocentrus species Nattereri, Cariba, and Piraya take the bad rap. I have been keeping piranha for over 2 years now and enjoy them immensely. To take them away from any hobbyist would be wrong.

Thank you for your time,

Len Scherzer
325 Centaurian Drive
West Berlin, New Jersey 08091
[email protected]


----------



## hastatus

Good, good, good.


----------



## WorldBelow07

ill write something later after i come home from school


----------



## hastatus

If you get a reply (even if its the same one shown above), please forward the email to my MSN accnt address listed above. I'm keeping records in case they are needed in any public discussion I have to participate in at the legislature.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## shoe997bed263

sent an email and wrote a letter and i got the same responce as above. does not look like it will pass but i am planning on sending another letter. might as well flood their office with mail


----------



## hastatus

1 email per person should be sufficient. If you send repeat emails, it might not be taken kindly. Thanks for taking the time to do this. Hopefully, this will also impact other states (cold climate) where piranas have been made illegal because of the fear and the pacu, which seems to have a habit of appearing in rivers just before laws are enacted.


----------



## rbp 4 135

e-mailing right now, okay finished 
come on guys email email email


----------



## Grosse Gurke

E-mail sent Frank.

And thread pinned


----------



## hastatus

Here is an official USGS report on genus Pygocentrus release in the wild:


> Pygocentrus nattereri Kner 1860
> Common Name: red piranha
> 
> Taxonomy: available through
> 
> Identification: Another commonly used name is Serrasalmus nattereri. Some United States specimens misidentified as members of this species may actually have been closely related species, the Orinoco piranha (Pygocentrus notatus, whose other names include P. caribe and Serrasalmus notatus). Pacus (Colossoma and Piaractus) also have been frequently misidentified as piranhas. Fink (1993) recently reviewed the genus Pygocentrus and provided a key and photographs.
> 
> Size: 32 cm SL.
> 
> Native Range: Tropical America. Widely distributed in lowland areas of central and southern South America east of the Andes, including the Amazon and Parana basins and various coastal drainages of the Guianas and Brazil (Fink 1993).
> 
> Nonindigenous Occurrences: A single fish was taken from a borrow pit connected to Snapper Creek in Miami, Dade County, Florida, ca. 1974 (Courtenay et al. 1974). One specimen was taken from Lake Mabo in Boca Raton, Palm Beach County, on 4 April 1979 (as a result, the lake was treated with rotenone to kill all fishes present) (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a: Courtenay, personal communication; museum specimen). There is also a record of one specimen taken from a canal west of Ft. Lauderdale in Broward County (no date given) (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a). The fish was first reported in Hawaii in Wahiawa Reservoir, a 350-acre, privately owned irrigation reservoir on Oahu, in June 1992 (Devick 1992); a mature female was taken on 23 February 1993, but there was no indication that the species had become established (Radtke 1995; W. S. Devick, personal communication). There are several records of individual fish taken in Massachusetts from various localities: one fish (124 mm SL) from Lexington Reservoir, Middlesex County, on 3 August 1981 (Hartel 1992; Cardoza et al. 1993); one fish (146 mm SL) from Island Grove Pond in Abington, Plymouth County, in August 1984 (Hartel 1992; Cardoza et al. 1993); one fish from a pond near Westminster, Worcester County, on 22 July 1985 (Cardoza et al. 1993); and one fish (tentative identification) from Horn Pond in Woburn, Middlesex County, during the summer of 1993 (Cardoza et al. 1993). One specimen was found dead in Michigan on shore of a lake near Ann Arbor, ca. 1977 (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a; W. C. Latta, personal communication) and reported in Lakes Huron, St. Clair, and Erie (Cudmore-Vokey and Crossman 2000). Single specimens have been taken in Minnesota from Duban Lake in Rice County in July 1993 (museum specimen) and from Simley Pond in Dakota County in August 1998 (museum specimen). In Ohio, a single fish was taken from Rocky River near London, Madison County(?), in early August 1975; a second specimen was apparently observed at the same site during the same period as was the first (Stroud 1976; D. Moreno, personal communication). Three moribund fish were found in January 2000, in the Lincoln County drain near the town of North Platte, Nebraska (Schainost, personal communication). In Oklahoma, one fish (170 mm SL) was found dead in Theta pond on the campus of Oklahoma State University in Stillwater, Payne County, on 12 November 1993 (museum specimen). One, or possibly more reports came from an unspecified locality or localities in Pennsylvania (Courtenay et al. 1984, 1991; Courtenay and Stauffer 1990). A single piranha (119 mm TL, 119 g) taken in Texas from Boerne City Reservoir in Kendall County (Howells et al. 1991a). A single fish (150 mm) was taken in Virginia from Indian Lake (borrow pit) in the Virginia Beach area, on 22 August 1987 (Stone 1987; Jenkins and Burkhead 1994 (identified as Pygocentrus sp.); Southwick, personal communication).
> 
> Means of Introduction: Probable aquarium releases.
> 
> Status: Reported from ten states, including Florida, Hawaii, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Texas, and Virginia.
> 
> Impact of Introduction: Unknown.
> 
> Remarks: This species is the most commonly seen piranha in the aquarium trade. Although P. nattereri is considered one of the more aggressive piranha species, many experts consider its danger to humans greatly exaggerated. Nevertheless, considerable care must be taken in handling live individuals. Import is prohibited in many southern states (e.g., Florida and Texas). Single or several P. nattereri have been found in ponds, lakes, rivers, and borrow pits. In northern states, reports are typically of fish taken by hook and line during the summer or found dead during the cooler months. The reaction by some state agencies has been to rotenone the entire lake where the piranha was taken. This fish has small chance of surviving cold periods. A fish taken from the Elk River, Alabama, previously reported in a newspaper account as a red piranha (Middleton 1988), has been shown to be the pacu Piaractus brachypomus (museum specimen). The piranha taken from Duban Lake, Minnesota, was originally misidentified by local biologists as being a pacu. Reports of piranhas taken from the Tamiami Canal in south Florida during the period 1969-1979 were unconfirmed (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a).
> 
> Voucher specimens: Florida (UF 97062), Hawaii (UMMZ 220369), Massachusetts (MCZ 57904, NUVC uncatalogued), Minnesota (UF 98887; JFBM 30193), Oklahoma (UF 96188), Texas (uncatalogued, Texas Parks and Wildlife Department), and Virginia (uncatalogued, Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries, Virginia Beach).
> 
> References
> 
> Cardoza, J. E., G. S. Jones, T.W. French, and D. B. Halliwell. 1993. Exotic and translocated vertebrates of Massachusetts, 2nd edition. Fauna of Massachusetts Series 6. Massachusetts Division of Fisheries and Wildlife, Publication 17223-110-200-11/93-C.R, Westborough, MA.
> 
> Courtenay, W. R., Jr.- Florida Atlantic University, Boca Raton, FL.
> 
> Courtenay, W. R., Jr., and D. A. Hensley. 1979a. Survey of introduced non-native fishes. Phase I Report. Introduced exotic fishes in North America: status 1979. Report Submitted to National Fishery Research Laboratory, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Gainesville, FL.
> 
> Courtenay, W. R., Jr., and J. R. Stauffer, Jr.. 1990. The introduced fish problem and the aquarium fish industry. Journal of the World Aquaculture Society 21(3):145-159.
> 
> Courtenay, W. R., Jr., H. F. Sahlman, W. W. Miley, II, and D. J. Herrema. 1974. Exotic fishes in fresh and brackish waters of Florida. Biological Conservation 6(4):292-302.
> 
> Cudmore-Vokey, B. and E.J. Crossman. 2000. Checklists of the fish fauna of the Laurentian Great Lakes and their connecting channels. Can. MS Rpt. Fish. Aquat. Sci. 2500: v + 39p.
> 
> Devick, W.S. - Division of Aquatic Resources, Hawaii Department of Land and Natural Resources, Honolulu, Hawaii.
> 
> Devick, W. S. 1992. The great piranha hunt. Hawaii Fishing News 17(10)6-7.
> 
> Fink, W. L. 1993. Revision of the piranha genus Pygocentrus (Teleostei, Characiformes). Copeia 1993(3):665-687.
> 
> Hartel, K. E. 1992. Non-native fishes known from Massachusetts freshwaters. Occasional Reports of the Museum of Comparative Zoology, Harvard University, Fish Department, Cambridge, MA. 2. September. pp. 1-9.
> 
> Howells, R. G., R. L. Benefield, and J. M. Mambretti. 1991. Records of pacus (Colossoma spp.) and piranhas (Serrasalmus spp.) in Texas. Texas Parks and Wildlife, Management Data Series 70, Austin, TX. 4 pp.
> 
> Jenkins, R. E., and N. M. Burkhead. 1994. Freshwater fishes of Virginia. American Fisheries Society, Bethesda, MD.
> 
> Latta, W.C. - Fisheries Scientist Emeritus, Michigan DNR. Response to NBS-G nonindigenous questionaire. 1992.
> 
> Middleton, K. 1988. Man-eating fish found in river. Athens News Courier, 1 September 1988. 105(177):1-2.
> 
> Moreno, D. - Cleveland Metroparks Zoo, Cleveland, OH.
> 
> Radtke, R.L. 1995. Forensic biological pursuits of exotic fish origins: piranha in Hawaii. Environmental Biology of Fishes 43:393-399.
> 
> Schainost, S. - Rivers and Streams Program, Nebraska Game and Parks Commission, Lincoln, NE.
> 
> Stone, S. 1987. 6-inch prianha found in pit at Indian Lakes. Virginia Pilot and Ledger Star, 23 August 1987.
> 
> Stroud, R. A. 1976. Ohio piranha. Sport Fishing Institute Bulletin 272:3.
> 
> Other Resources: Gulf of Mexico Program
> FishBase Fact Sheet
> 
> Author: Leo Nico
> 
> Revision Date: 8/23/04
> 
> Citation for this information:
> Leo Nico, 2005, Pygocentrus nattereri . Nonindigenous Aquatic Species Database, Gainesville, FL.
> http://canal.er.usgs.gov/queries/SpFactShe...p?speciesID=429 Revision Date: 8/23/04
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This page was prepared by the Center for Aquatic Resource Studies. The Center is part of the Biological Resources Division of the Geological Survey within the U. S. Department of the Interior


----------



## Grosse Gurke

The reply I received:


> Thank you for your comments. I will forward them to the Senator.
> 
> Julie Ringo


----------



## hastatus

> grosse gurke Posted Today, 04:06 PM
> The reply I received:
> 
> QUOTE
> Thank you for your comments. I will forward them to the Senator.
> 
> Julie Ringo


What was the comments you sent?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

hastatus said:


> What was the comments you sent?
> [snapback]852681[/snapback]​


Nothing that hasnt been said before.....

Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:

I am one of many piranha owners in the state of
Oregon. I have tanks ranging from 30 gallons to 360
gallons. Over the years I have had at least 15
different species of piranha and have been ever
fascinated with this amazing fish. 
It is well documented that the Pygocentrus nattereri
(the only common piranha) could not survive our winter
waters so where exactly is the danger? Piranha are
scavengers, not hunters, so it is with complete
ignorance that a bill of this intent would ever be put
forth. I understand the fear of this species but only
through education and awareness can this be
changed...not by more laws.

Thank you for your time,

Jeff Concannon


----------



## hastatus

Straight and to the point.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

hastatus said:


> Straight and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]852719[/snapback]​


My exact thought, I figured someone might be more apt to read it if it wasnt too long


----------



## hastatus

Are there any more pirana hobbyists out there that wrote to Senator Ringo?

I thought there'd be more posting here.


----------



## hastatus

Just a reminder (and bump).


----------



## KrazyCrusader

I sent a letter but didn't get any response at all. How is this topic going?


----------



## hastatus

It's been quiet here in Oregon. Not much reported. At least not yesterday or the day before. I'll check with my contact later today. No news is probably good news.


----------



## hastatus

SB 125 is still sitting in the same place collecting dust. Good news, so far. The emails have helped!


----------



## hastatus

ODFW is pushing the SB 125. The hearing is scheduled for a hearing on Monday at 3 pm. I'm not sure I will be able to make it up there on such short notice. My grandson has therapy's Monday and Wednesday. So folks now is the time to get with it. If you can be there or wish to testify either via email, phone call or in person, contact: [email protected]


----------



## MR HARLEY

hastatus said:


> ODFW is pushing the SB 125. The hearing is scheduled for a hearing on Monday at 3 pm. I'm not sure I will be able to make it up there on such short notice. My grandson has therapy's Monday and Wednesday. So folks now is the time to get with it. If you can be there or wish to testify either via email, phone call or in person, contact: [email protected]
> [snapback]866340[/snapback]​


DAm


----------



## hastatus

It ain't over till its over. I have friends in the Senate and House.


----------



## hastatus

Below is what I sent to Michael:

Hello Michael:

Below is information I mentioned to you over the phone. Feel free to browse around. The print out you will need in entitled:
1. TRANSACTIONS of The American Fisheries Society - Cold Tolerance and Potential Overwintering of the Red-Bellied Piranha Pygocentrus nattereri in the United States - September 1997- Bennett, Currie and Wagner, Beitinger. It is in PDF format and can be printed out. It has all the coldwater citation information. NOT AVAIL TO PUBLIC---sorry guys/gals

If you need anything else please let me know.

2. This next portion is from the NGS. The links no longer works. Part of the funds cut off by the U.S. government a year or so ago to save money. But the information is fairly current.

To link to or bookmark this page, use the following url: http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:44Jyo...+michigan&hl=en

Pygocentrus nattereri Kner 1860
Common Name: red piranha

Taxonomy: available through

Identification: Another commonly used name is Serrasalmus nattereri. Some United States specimens misidentified as members of this species may actually have been closely related species, the Orinoco piranha (Pygocentrus notatus, whose other names include P. caribe and Serrasalmus notatus). Pacus (Colossoma and Piaractus) also have been frequently misidentified as piranhas. Fink (1993) recently reviewed the genus Pygocentrus and provided a key and photographs.

Size: 32 cm SL.

Native Range: Tropical America. Widely distributed in lowland areas of central and southern South America east of the Andes, including the Amazon and Parana basins and various coastal drainages of the Guianas and Brazil (Fink 1993).

Nonindigenous Occurrences: A single fish was taken from a borrow pit connected to Snapper Creek in Miami, Dade County, Florida, ca. 1974 (Courtenay et al. 1974). One specimen was taken from Lake Mabo in Boca Raton, Palm Beach County, on 4 April 1979 (as a result, the lake was treated with rotenone to kill all fishes present) (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a: Courtenay, personal communication; museum specimen). There is also a record of one specimen taken from a canal west of Ft. Lauderdale in Broward County (no date given) (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a). The fish was first reported in Hawaii in Wahiawa Reservoir, a 350-acre, privately owned irrigation reservoir on Oahu, in June 1992 (Devick 1992); a mature female was taken on 23 February 1993, but there was no indication that the species had become established (Radtke 1995; W. S. Devick, personal communication). There are several records of individual fish taken in Massachusetts from various localities: one fish (124 mm SL) from Lexington Reservoir, Middlesex County, on 3 August 1981 (Hartel 1992; Cardoza et al. 1993); one fish (146 mm SL) from Island Grove Pond in Abington, Plymouth County, in August 1984 (Hartel 1992; Cardoza et al. 1993); one fish from a pond near Westminster, Worcester County, on 22 July 1985 (Cardoza et al. 1993); and one fish (tentative identification) from Horn Pond in Woburn, Middlesex County, during the summer of 1993 (Cardoza et al. 1993). One specimen was found dead in Michigan on shore of a lake near Ann Arbor, ca. 1977 (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a; W. C. Latta, personal communication) and reported in Lakes Huron, St. Clair, and Erie (Cudmore-Vokey and Crossman 2000). Single specimens have been taken in Minnesota from Duban Lake in Rice County in July 1993 (museum specimen) and from Simley Pond in Dakota County in August 1998 (museum specimen). In Ohio, a single fish was taken from Rocky River near London, Madison County(?), in early August 1975; a second specimen was apparently observed at the same site during the same period as was the first (Stroud 1976; D. Moreno, personal communication). Three moribund fish were found in January 2000, in the Lincoln County drain near the town of North Platte, Nebraska (Schainost, personal communication). In Oklahoma, one fish (170 mm SL) was found dead in Theta pond on the campus of Oklahoma State University in Stillwater, Payne County, on 12 November 1993 (museum specimen). One, or possibly more reports came from an unspecified locality or localities in Pennsylvania (Courtenay et al. 1984, 1991; Courtenay and Stauffer 1990). A single piranha (119 mm TL, 119 g) taken in Texas from Boerne City Reservoir in Kendall County (Howells et al. 1991a). A single fish (150 mm) was taken in Virginia from Indian Lake (borrow pit) in the Virginia Beach area, on 22 August 1987 (Stone 1987; Jenkins and Burkhead 1994 (identified as Pygocentrus sp.); Southwick, personal communication).

Means of Introduction: Probable aquarium releases.

Status: Reported from ten states, including Florida, Hawaii, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Texas, and Virginia.

Impact of Introduction: Unknown.

Remarks: This species is the most commonly seen piranha in the aquarium trade. Although P. nattereri is considered one of the more aggressive piranha species, many experts consider its danger to humans greatly exaggerated. Nevertheless, considerable care must be taken in handling live individuals. Import is prohibited in many southern states (e.g., Florida and Texas). Single or several P. nattereri have been found in ponds, lakes, rivers, and borrow pits. In northern states, reports are typically of fish taken by hook and line during the summer or found dead during the cooler months. The reaction by some state agencies has been to rotenone the entire lake where the piranha was taken. This fish has small chance of surviving cold periods. A fish taken from the Elk River, Alabama, previously reported in a newspaper account as a red piranha (Middleton 1988), has been shown to be the pacu Piaractus brachypomus (museum specimen). The piranha taken from Duban Lake, Minnesota, was originally misidentified by local biologists as being a pacu. Reports of piranhas taken from the Tamiami Canal in south Florida during the period 1969-1979 were unconfirmed (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a).

Voucher specimens: Florida (UF 97062), Hawaii (UMMZ 220369), Massachusetts (MCZ 57904, NUVC uncatalogued), Minnesota (UF 98887; JFBM 30193), Oklahoma (UF 96188), Texas (uncatalogued, Texas Parks and Wildlife Department), and Virginia (uncatalogued, Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries, Virginia Beach).

References

Cardoza, J. E., G. S. Jones, T.W. French, and D. B. Halliwell. 1993. Exotic and translocated vertebrates of Massachusetts, 2nd edition. Fauna of Massachusetts Series 6. Massachusetts Division of Fisheries and Wildlife, Publication 17223-110-200-11/93-C.R, Westborough, MA.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr.- Florida Atlantic University, Boca Raton, FL.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr., and D. A. Hensley. 1979a. Survey of introduced non-native fishes. Phase I Report. Introduced exotic fishes in North America: status 1979. Report Submitted to National Fishery Research Laboratory, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Gainesville, FL.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr., and J. R. Stauffer, Jr.. 1990. The introduced fish problem and the aquarium fish industry. Journal of the World Aquaculture Society 21(3):145-159.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr., H. F. Sahlman, W. W. Miley, II, and D. J. Herrema. 1974. Exotic fishes in fresh and brackish waters of Florida. Biological Conservation 6(4):292-302.

Cudmore-Vokey, B. and E.J. Crossman. 2000. Checklists of the fish fauna of the Laurentian Great Lakes and their connecting channels. Can. MS Rpt. Fish. Aquat. Sci. 2500: v + 39p.

Devick, W.S. - Division of Aquatic Resources, Hawaii Department of Land and Natural Resources, Honolulu, Hawaii.

Devick, W. S. 1992. The great piranha hunt. Hawaii Fishing News 17(10)6-7.

Fink, W. L. 1993. Revision of the piranha genus Pygocentrus (Teleostei, Characiformes). Copeia 1993(3):665-687.

Hartel, K. E. 1992. Non-native fishes known from Massachusetts freshwaters. Occasional Reports of the Museum of Comparative Zoology, Harvard University, Fish Department, Cambridge, MA. 2. September. pp. 1-9.

Howells, R. G., R. L. Benefield, and J. M. Mambretti. 1991. Records of pacus (Colossoma spp.) and piranhas (Serrasalmus spp.) in Texas. Texas Parks and Wildlife, Management Data Series 70, Austin, TX. 4 pp.

Jenkins, R. E., and N. M. Burkhead. 1994. Freshwater fishes of Virginia. American Fisheries Society, Bethesda, MD.

Latta, W.C. - Fisheries Scientist Emeritus, Michigan DNR. Response to NBS-G nonindigenous questionaire. 1992.

Middleton, K. 1988. Man-eating fish found in river. Athens News Courier, 1 September 1988. 105(177):1-2.

Moreno, D. - Cleveland Metroparks Zoo, Cleveland, OH.

Radtke, R.L. 1995. Forensic biological pursuits of exotic fish origins: piranha in Hawaii. Environmental Biology of Fishes 43:393-399.

Schainost, S. - Rivers and Streams Program, Nebraska Game and Parks Commission, Lincoln, NE.

Stone, S. 1987. 6-inch prianha found in pit at Indian Lakes. Virginia Pilot and Ledger Star, 23 August 1987.

Stroud, R. A. 1976. Ohio piranha. Sport Fishing Institute Bulletin 272:3.

Other Resources: Gulf of Mexico Program 
FishBase Fact Sheet

Author: Leo Nico

Revision Date: 8/23/04

Citation for this information:
Leo Nico, 2005, Pygocentrus nattereri . Nonindigenous Aquatic Species Database, Gainesville, FL.
http://canal.er.usgs.gov/queries/SpFactShe...p?speciesID=429 Revision Date: 8/23/04 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This page was prepared by the Center for Aquatic Resource Studies. The Center is part of the Biological Resources Division of the Geological Survey within the U. S. Department of the Interior

3. This part pertains to Pacus (Colossoma/Piaractus). This is the species ODFW wants to allow and is the species most responsible for the piranha scares throughout the U.S.:

Colossoma or Piaractus sp. 
Common Name: unidentified pacu

Identification: Machado-Allison (1982), who provided most recent revision, recognized two genera with three valid species: Colossoma macropomum, Piaractus brachypomus, and P. metrei. Many synonyms exist (Machado-Allison 1982). Britski (personal communication) considered Piaractus metrei to be a junior synonym of P. mesopotamicus.

Size: 90 cm SL.

Native Range: Tropical America. Amazon, Orinoco, and La Plata river basins, South America (Machado-Allison 1982).

Nonindigenous Occurrences: A pacu was reported from an unspecified site in Arizona (no date was given) (Courtenay et al. 1984, 1991) also one was collected in Lake Pleasant, Maricopa County (Anonymous 2004). There have been several reports of single pacus taken in Arkansas including one specimen taken from Lake Valencia, Maumelle in Pulaski County in June, 1995 (T. Horton, personal communication); a single specimen collected in June 1992 from the Arkansas River near Little Rock in 1992 (Wright 1995b); one taken from Lakewood Lake #1 in 1995 (Anonymous 2004); and another from Beaver Reservoir in the early 1990s (Wright 1995b). A pacu was taken in California from the San Joaquin River in Fresno County during the summer of 1987 (Courtenay, personal communication); that fish and a second possible pacu from the same area were originally reported to be piranhas in newspaper articles (e.g., Anonymous 1987b; Gordon 1987). Several specimens were collected in Florida from ponds in Daytona Beach, Volusia County (Courtenay et al. 1974; Courtenay and Hensley 1979a). There is an unconfirmed report of a pacu caught near Vero Beach, Indian River County, in 1979 (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a); a single specimen was taken in Crescent Lake, St. Petersburg, Pinellas County (Courtenay and Hensley 1979a); Newnan's Lake, Gainesville, Alachua County, in July 1984 (J.B. Miller, personal communication) (this record may be a reporting error of a Piaractus brachypomus taken from the same site in May 1994); Crystal Lake, Pompano Beach, Broward County, ca. 1986 (Courtenay, personal communication); one fish (380 mm TL) was taken from a borrow pit near Vero Beach in Indian River County on 27 November 1988 (B. Barnett, personal communication); Pottsburg Creek on the Arlington River, Duval County, on 10 September 1989 (USGS/BRD-G database); Peace River (Lettuce Lake?), Fort Ogden, DeSoto County, in October 1989 (USGS/BRD-G database); reported from a pond in Stuart, Martin County, on 29 April 1991 (G. Gilmore, personal communication). Additional Florida records include collections or sightings of pacu in Citrus, Dade, Duval, Holmes, and Escambia counties (Massette 1993). There are several records of single fish taken from various sites in Georgia including a private pond in Cobb County, in 1987; Jesup or vicinity, Wayne County, in 1989; The Barnes Mill Lake subdivision, Cobb County, in June 1991; Stone Mountain Park Lake, Dekalb County, in July 1991; Lake Lanier, Forsyth County, in September 1991 (Gennings, personal communication). Two fish, identified as pacus, were taken in Kansas from a pond in Chatauqua County in 1984 (J. Beam, personal communication). An unidentified pacu was reported from Liberty Bayou in Louisiana (Massette 1993). Unidentified pacus have been reported from Missouri (Courtenay et al. 1991), but the only specific account is that of a single fish taken by an angler from Stockton Lake, Dade County, in 1994 (Banek, personal communication). Sporadic aquarium releases have been reported in Nebraska (Rasmussen 1998). An unidentified pacu was reported from New York in Onondaga Creek in Syracuse, Onondaga County, in August 1991 (R. Werner, personal communication 1991). There is a record of an unidentified pacu taken in North Carolina from the Pamlico River in or around 1989 (Lee 1991). A single specimen (about 25 cm long) taken with hook and line from Lake Erie in Ohio near an electric plant at Painesville, during the summer of 1975 (Moreno, personal communication); according to Moreno (personal communication), the fish was identified by Cleveland Aquarium staff as C. nigripinnis based on its black fins; this same fish was referenced as Colossoma sp. in Stroud (1976), and was likely the basis for Ohio Colossoma sp. listed in Courtenay et al. (1984, 1991); another single unidentified pacu, reported at a piranha, was collected in the Cuyahoga River near Cleveland (Anonymous 1998). Several pacu specimens taken in Oregon were not identified reliably to species; these included a fish taken by gill net from the Columbia River in September 1990; a specimen taken from a pond in Salem in 1991; a fish taken from the Long Tom River, Willamette River drainage, in August 1992; and a fish taken from Sellwood Park Pond on the Willamette River in Portland, Oregon, in August 1995 (Logan et al. 1996). A pacu misidentified as a piranha was collected in the Lehigh River near Easton, Northampton County, Pennsylvania (Anonymous 1995). A single fish identified as a pacu was taken by an angler in South Carolina from the Sandy River, Broad River drainage, Chester County, in August 1993 (R. M. Stroud, personal communication); more recently pacus have been reported from Lake Hartwell, near Charleston (Marchand 1998). There are several records of single fish from Texas reported as Colossoma sp. by Howells et al. (1991a), including ones found in Lake Lavon, Collin County, on 13 June 1987; Medina River in Medina County, in July 1988; the confluence of the San Marcos and Blanco rivers, Hays County, in July 1990; the Rhodair Gully near Taylor Bayou, on 30 September 1990; a marina at Sam Rayburn Reservoir, Angelina County, on 24 July 1991; and Guadalupe River near Kerrville (Howells, personal communication). Two specimens were taken in Virginia from the Roanoke River near Roanoke (Cochran 1987; Jenkins and Burkhead 1994, and a single specimen was caught in the Virginia Beach area during the spring of 1987 (Jenkins and Burkhead 1994). The species has been reported from an unspecified locality in Washington (Fletcher, personal communication).

Means of Introduction: These fish were probably aquarium releases, although some records may represent escapes from fish farms.

Status: Reported from at least 16 states including Arizona, Arkansas, California, Florida, Georgia, Kansas, Louisiana, Missouri, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Oregon, South Carolina, Texas, Virginia, and Washington.

Impact of Introduction: Unknown.

Remarks: All reports represent collections of single fish by anglers except where indicated. All Texas pacus but one (the Medina River fish) were seen and identified by Texas Parks and Wildlife Department fisheries biologists (Howells et al. 1991a). Because most state fish and wildlife agencies do not maintain records of foreign fishes, many additional captures probably have gone unreported. A newspaper account of a piranha taken from the Lehigh River near Easton, Pennsylvania (Anonymous 1995b), was most likely a pacu based on the reported fish size. In addition to the above unidentified pacus, there are at least two cases of what are apparently hybrid pacu, Colossoma macropomum x Piaractus sp. (L. G. Nico, unpublished data; also see Logan et al. 1996). One of these was taken in Oregon from the Snake River near Ontario State Park in Malheur County, on 19 July 1991 (Logan et al. 1996; museum voucher OS 13217). The other was taken in Florida from the Pompano Canal in Pompano Beach, Broward County, in December 1991 (museum voucher UF 96235). A pacu taken with a gill net from the Columbia River in Oregon in 1990 was originally identified as Colossoma macropomum by Logan (personal communication), but that fish was later treated as an unidentified Piaractus, possibly P. brachypomus by Logan et al. (1996). Brazilian aquaculturists have successfully produced hybrid pacus in captivity and a similar practice is likely taking place in some U.S. ornamental fish farms (M. Goulding, personal communication)

References

Anonymous. 1987b. Piranha found in San Joaquin River. Monterey Peninsula Herald, 7 July 1987. p. 23.

Anonymous. 1995b. Fisherman pulls piranha from river near Easton. Pocono Record (August 1):5, Stroudsburg, Pennsylvania.

Anonymous. 1998. Editorial: The river that bites. Post-gazette.com. Available at URL http://www.post-gazette.com/forum/19981007edfish3.asp.

Anonymous. 2004. Hot Spot Fishing Records, Pacu. Available at URL http://www.hotspotfishing.com/records/default.asp.

Banek, T. J. - Fisheries Management Biologist, Missouri Department of Conservation, Springfield, MO.

Britski, H.A. - Museu de Zoologia, Universidade de São Paulo, Brazil.

Cochran, B. 1987. Jaws: fish caught in Roanoke River resembles tough cousin but is harmless. Roanoke Times & World-News, 3 October 1987. p. B1.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr. - Florida Atlantic University, Boca Raton, FL.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr., and D. A. Hensley. 1979a. Survey of introduced non-native fishes. Phase I Report. Introduced exotic fishes in North America: status 1979. Report Submitted to National Fishery Research Laboratory, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Gainesville, FL.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr., D. P. Jennings, and J. D. Williams. 1991. Appendix 2: exotic fishes. Pages 97-107 in Robins, C. R., R. M. Bailey, C. E. Bond, J. R. Brooker, E. A. Lachner, R. N. Lea, and W. B. Scott. Common and scientific names of fishes from the United States and Canada, 5th edition. American Fisheries Society Special Publication 20. American Fisheries Society, Bethesda, MD.

Courtenay, W. R., Jr., D. A. Hensley, J. N. Taylor, and J. A. McCann. 1984. Distribution of exotic fishes in the continental United States. Pages 41-77 in W. R. Courtenay, Jr., and J. R. Stauffer, Jr., editors. Distribution, biology and management of exotic fishes. Johns Hopkins University Press, Baltimore, MD.

Fletcher, D. - Warmwater Fisheries Resource Manager, Washington Department of Wildlife, Olympia, WA. Response to NBS-G nonindigenous questionaire and other reports. 1992.

Gennings, R.M. - Georgia Department of Natural Resources, Atlanta, GA. Response to NBS-G nonindigenous questionaire.

Gilmore, G. - Harbor Branch Marine Institute, Fort Pierce, FL.

Gordon, B. 1987. Piranhas caught in Fresno County. San Francisco Chronicle, 8 July 1987. p. 31.

Horton, T. - Arkansas Fish and Wildlife Magazine, Little Rock, AR.

Howells, R. G., R. L. Benefield, and J. M. Mambretti. 1991. Records of pacus (Colossoma spp.) and piranhas (Serrasalmus spp.) in Texas. Texas Parks and Wildlife, Management Data Series 70, Austin, TX. 4 pp.

Jenkins, R. E., and N. M. Burkhead. 1994. Freshwater fishes of Virginia. American Fisheries Society, Bethesda, MD.

Logan, D. J., E. L. Bibles, and D. F. Markle. 1996. Recent collections of exotic aquarium fishes in the freshwaters of Oregon and thermal tolerance of Oriental weatherfish and pirapatinga. California Fish and Game 82(2):66-80.

Machado-Allison, A. 1982. Estudio sobre la subfamilia Serrasalminae (Teleostei, Characidae). Prte 1. Estudio comparado de los juveniles de las "cachamas" de Venezuela (generos Colossoma y Piaractus). Acta Biologica Venezuelica 11(3):1-101.

Marchand, N. 1998. Regional news: settling in. Outdoor Life Magazine 201(3):96.

Miller, J.B. - Division of Ichthyology, Florida Museum of Natural History, Gainesville, FL. (currently with Division of Recreation and Parks, Florida Park Service, Hobe Sound, FL)

Moreno, D. - Cleveland Metroparks Zoo, Cleveland, OH.

Rasmussen, J.L. 1998. Aquatic nuisance species of the Mississippi River basin. 60th Midwest Fish and Wildlife Conference, Aquatic Nuisance Species Symposium, Dec. 7, 1998, Cincinnati, OH.

Stroud, R. A. 1976. Ohio piranha. Sport Fishing Institute Bulletin 272:3.

Tilyou, G.A. - Inland Fish Division, Dept. of Wildlife and Fisheries, Baton Rouge, LA. Response to NBS-G nonindigenous questionaire. 1992.

Werner, R. - School of Environmental Science and Forestry, Syracuse University, Syracuse, NY.

Wright, S. 1995b. Piranha or pacu ? it's still a whale of a fish tale. Northwest Arkansas Times (Fayetteville), 7 June 1995, 129(350):B6.

Other Resources: 
FishBase Fact Sheet

Author: Leo Nico

Revision Date: 8/25/04

Citation for this information:
Leo Nico, 2004, Colossoma or Piaractus sp. . Nonindigenous Aquatic Species Database, Gainesville, FL.
http://canal.er.usgs.gov/queries/SpFactShe...p?speciesID=419 Revision Date: 8/25/04

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This page was prepared by the Center for Aquatic Resource Studies. The Center is part of the Biological Resources Division of the Geological Survey within the U. S. Department of the Interior


----------



## jamesdelanoche

ahh crap, freakin odfw needs to pick their battles, as i stated in my e-mail there are MANY greater threats than piranha....god damnit, i'm sorry for the profanity but this is so frustrating.


----------



## hastatus

You have no idea how frustrating this is for me. I hope you'll be able to at least attend the hearings. Beleive me, no one feels as bad as I do not being able to be there to retestify.


----------



## hastatus

To busy boys and girls to get involved with the shenanigans at P-Discussion and P-Breeding.

For those that actually care. This link takes you to my open testimony that will be read by a P-FURY member (who rarely visits here) and will be representing me at the hearing.


----------



## Serygo

Email sent and yes that is pretty funny...
Any idea on how big the tank is?


----------



## hastatus

What tank?


----------



## Handikapped

Heres the letter i wrote

Dear Honorable Senator Ringo:

It has come to my attention of a new bill you are trying to enact (Senate Bill 125) to ban the ownership of piranhas. I am, like yourself, an owner of these fascinating animals and have become concerned about this new bill. The piranha is a mysterious and beautiful creature that has a horrible reputation which is not justified. When Theodore Roosevelt went to the amazon the natives told him about wild man eating fish, which he did not believe. What most people dont know is that the thousands of fish that President Roosevelt saw had been caught, thrown into a netted off section of the river, and starved to make them seem aggressive and true man eaters. 
I live in the south east, a region that has legally banned the ownership of piranhas. While i do understand that they are banned here because if some were to get into a river or lake it would be disasterous to the local ecosystems, I do not understand why you are trying to have them banned in a state where they cannot survive. My fish have been one of the most important parts of my daily life. Every person that has come to see my fish has come with an uninformed and instilled sense of fear for these animals. I have used these fish to show people that nature is a beautiful thing and that all of Gods creations are to be admired. I try to help people understand that the piranha, like all of the creatures that are carnivorous, are just doing what their instinct tells them just like crocodiles, hawks, and even dogs. The only reason humans get eaten is when the fish is starving, any animal will kill whatever it has to to eat and survive, just like any creature including yourself and I. I hope that you use great care when deciding on Senate Bill 125, and hope that whatever the decision is that it was made justly.

A Piranha Enthusiast,
TJ


----------



## hastatus

I have to honestly say, this post from "Handikapped" put a smile on my face. Amazing after all these decades, how much we've learned.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

on it


----------



## hastatus

One thing I forgot to mention HandiKapped is this remark....._The only reason humans get eaten is when the fish is starving, any animal will kill whatever it has to to eat and survive, just like any creature including yourself and I. _

There are no records of piranas eating or devouring LIVE humans. Even that bus that plunged into the river and the media reported that people were eaten alive, has been debunked by field researchers there. You don't hear about those corrections cause that don't sell papers.


----------



## mschulz

Some of you might be interested in this link. Not the full text of the bill, but a summary.

http://www.leg.state.or.us/05reg/measures/...0125.intro.html


----------



## Fido

I dont think people have been eaten alive--but there have been many attacks recorded on humans, like a nip or 2.


----------



## hastatus

> Filo Posted Today, 05:50 AM
> I dont think people have been eaten alive--but there have been many attacks recorded on humans, like a nip or 2.


Do you have any idea how ridiculous that reads?:laugh:

People in South America in the pantanl have been bitten while disturbing pirana nesting areas. Bites were minor and only one real reported severe bite. This is after the area was dammed in to create a recreational area......bad idea.

Other than that, majority of bites are on fishermen taking them off the hook from careless handling. That happened to my friend Professor Markle at Oregon State University, a year ago. He caught an S. rhombeus and decided he would take the fish off instead of letting the local do it.

Try not to inflame an issue more than what the media does.

Thanks!


----------



## Nyko

I E-mailed the Senator yesterday


----------



## hastatus

Outstanding. Its still on the deciding factor. So those emails still do help.


----------



## samandrenee

Done...
I sent an e-mail today..
renee


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper

unfortunately I have not been able to own P's yet and don't live in Oregon so heres some stuff on the top of my head if anyone wants to add more to their emails.

1. no matter what you introduce to the wild, it will some how or another f*ck with the eco-system, take dogs for instance if people started to realease them more they'd eventually start to hunt animals for food and make more compitition for animals, same thing with any other animal including frogs and bugs so why look down just on P's.

2. why blame the P's for there self defence, or doing as they would normally, why not blame the people for being a f*cking retard, if one slips and cuts off his leg with a chainsaw, is it the chainsaws fault or the persons? why should P's be any diffrent.

although these have probably already been listed, I really hope that in some way shape or form this was able to help someone, weather the reasons themselves or helping people think of other reasons.


----------



## hastatus

A word of caution. We don't want to alienate the Senators by being to critical. The best emails (so far) are those from people that talk about their fish more in the realm of realism. For example, I was showed an email where the person spoke about their fish and illustrated quite well, the fish would not jump out by itself and run to the nearest river. This person wrote it quite eloquently in their explanation to the Senator. Senator Ringo appears to be on our side of the issue. So write supportive emails for piranas but remembering the Senator is not the enemy.

BTW, there are some stickers appearing in the Salem Capitol (waiting to get some) that are calling ODFW the real grinch that stole Christmas.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

I talked to my cousin who works for is an aide for some members of the state senate and she is pretty certain it will die in commitee. Hopefully she's right.


----------



## hastatus

> jamesdelanoche Posted Yesterday, 09:15 PM
> I talked to my cousin who works for is an aide for some members of the state senate and she is pretty certain it will die in commitee. Hopefully she's right.


The last thing I heard on Friday was, its quiet there. No news is always good news. I want 1 of those stickers!







I'll probably know more today, but your cousin may be right.


----------



## hastatus

I just sent these photos the local newspaper, my Senate contact and published it on OPEFE. Perhaps this will further drive home the point.!


----------



## gold spilo

I just checked again today, so far there is nothing scheduled to be heard on SB125 at least thru Monday of next week, they post three days in advance for committee hearings. That was a great picture you sent the Senator, so far I haven't been able to aquire one of the ODFW stickers yet, but I have not forgot.


----------



## hastatus

I spoke with former Sen. Bill Fisher. We may be seeing the end of this thing soon! Senator Ringo DOES NOT want piranhas taken away from hobbyists. I made my recommendations (and Bill was still chuckling over my PUBLIC FORUM letter to the local newspaper) to Sen. Fisher. He will pass it on to Sen. Ringo. Once the decision is final, I will tell you all what it was I said. Some of you behind the fence have a pretty good idea.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

we should have a movie party and watch piranha and piranha two (the one where they grow wings). Better make sure no odfw people show up or else we'll see another bill..."Piranha must be banned forever before they can develop wings"


----------



## Landon

Done!


----------



## gold spilo

Well, as of today there is no word on the committee hearings for SB125, I hope Senator Bill Fisher is right on about this thing ending soon. So as of know we are in the clear thru Wednesday.


----------



## hastatus

A public hearing is scheduled from 7 a.m. Thursday, March 31, 2005. Visit OPEFE web site (Table of Contents) for information posted on that page.


----------



## hastatus

Senate Bill 125 with amendment 2 has been unanimously approved! The amend 2 removes all references to piranha and caribes, therefore making them LEGAL to own in Oregon. Also worded into the record was for piranhas and caribes to be removed from the Wildlife Integrity Rules and will be placed as Aquarium fishes.

The BILL now goes to the full Senate for a vote and is expected to pass. From there it will go to the House of Representatives and go through the work committees before they vote. Then to the Governor for signature.


----------



## traumatic

VICTORY!


----------



## hastatus

It didn't hurt that the Senior member of the committee (a ranking Democrat) had piranhas on display in one of the offices!


----------



## jamesdelanoche

unanimously?! THATS WHY I LIVE IN OREGON. That and the fact it just rained and hailed like mad, probably over 1/2 inch in an hour, and now its sunny out. Never a dull moment in oregon. YES that makes my day!


----------



## hastatus

*Definitions of unanimously on the Web:*

of one mind; without dissent; "the Senate unanimously approved the bill"; "we voted unanimously"


> jamesdelanoche Posted Today, 01:28 PM
> unanimously?! THATS WHY I LIVE IN OREGON. That and the fact it just rained and hailed like mad, probably over 1/2 inch in an hour, and now its sunny out. Never a dull moment in oregon. YES that makes my day!


Makes my day all day too.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

great news Frank.....great news!!


----------



## hastatus

That will teach them nay sayers at the Oregon pet stores that turned tail and ran when things got bleak!







Now you and Hollywood (and those that helped via Email) can bask in glory the public does have a say!


----------



## Judazzz

Great news


----------



## hastatus

Just got this from my contact in the Senate:



> Well, it looks as if things are done. The bill went before the senate without much grief, and is in the books.


NOW, its a wait and see via the House of Representatives for their vote.


----------



## Grosse Gurke




----------



## gold spilo

Yes, things are looking good in the building for sb125, I don't see any reason or complaints it should be even looked at twice in thehouse. Though I will keep a vigilante watch.


----------



## hastatus

Unpinning this until something more take place. For now Piranhas and Caribe are legal to own in Oregon. And likely into the future.


----------

